# Super Alpha



## Chull (18/5/13)

Hey guys,
Just wondering if any of you have used Super Alpha as a flavor/aroma hop and how it turned out.
I have 50g that I'm trying to use up but have only heard of this being a bittering hop.


----------



## wbosher (19/5/13)

Never used them myself other than for bittering, but I understand that it makes a beer very harsh it you use it late. I can't think of a better adjective than harsh, but that will do.

Why don't you just pop them in the freezer and use them for bittering as you need them?


----------



## QldKev (19/5/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72139-super-alpha-recipe/. We could have picked up from here rather than a fresh one.


It can be used for later additions and it is not harsh. I find it more clean and crisp, with grassy almost lemon grass, pine and slightly resiny. Good in a lager, but watch very late additions, such as dry hops,as it becomes too grassy for me. I've never had fresh cones to use, but it would be interesting to try in a clean lager. I think I've just convinced myself to make a lager with it.

QldKev


----------



## wbosher (19/5/13)

I stand corrected


----------



## Chull (19/5/13)

Hey Kev what sort of qty & time do you think?


----------



## QldKev (19/5/13)

Chull said:


> Hey Kev what sort of qty & time do you think?


I'm thinking something along these lines

3kg Pale
1kg Rice
60min Super Alpha addition to 20 IBU
10min Super Alpha somewhere around 1/3g/L to 1/2g/L
Push the Calcium Chloride a bit.
S-189



If you kit, then
Find a pale low bitter lager kit.
250g white sugar
500g to 1kg dried malt extract

Boil kit for 10mins, adding 1/3 to 1/2 g per liter Super Alpha.


----------



## Chull (19/5/13)

Thanks mate I'll be starting a coopers Euro Lager today and follow your advice.


----------



## QldKev (19/5/13)

Chull said:


> Thanks mate I'll be starting a coopers Euro Lager today and follow your advice.


Just to clarify, that's 1/3g to 1/2g per liter FINAL volume.


----------

